# Ringo!



## windywaycavaliers (Mar 25, 2010)

Wanted to post pics of my new kid! I got him as a rescue when he was 11 months old. He is now 13 months old. He is a Cream. He was clipped off with a 1/2" blade when I got him except his TK and tail pom, and I am just trying to grow him out into a modified Scandinavian ("modified" since I don't think I can get a sprayed-up mane on him with the approaching WI winter!). He is bandy in the rear- a little bow legged, but not too bad. This is a photo 1 month after I got him with just his bevels and TK and tail scissor neatened, and then one recently taken at a Poodle workshop. 
He is still growing hocks, neck & tuckup and ears, and his jacket coat! But I would love critiques from Poodle people for anything they see headed in the wrong direction!


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ringo is beautiful!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

what a beauty!!! I Love his tail!!


----------



## windywaycavaliers (Mar 25, 2010)

*Here's a Paint shop pic*

of where I would like to get him,,if I can keep the icicles away! I need to get on making some Poodle pants for him!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

wow he is stunning, I looked but I couldn't see anything to correct with his clip. All I can say is -let it grow let it grow let it grow


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The clip, name, and the poodle himself is pretty much awesome (;

The only critique I would say to add is to shave less on his tail and have a more fuller tail, that'll balance out the clip even more


----------



## windywaycavaliers (Mar 25, 2010)

Totally makes sense,,I think the gals were saying that at our meet, too! Thank you so much!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

He's a very handsome poodle!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

He's beautiful! Sooooo jealous of his tail!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Really nice work! I love the top knot. Ringo looks great!_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Gosh, until now Paul McCartney was my favorite, now Ringo is! What a great looking spoo!!:smile:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

He is definitely a stunner, and you've done a remarkable job grooming him.


----------

